# Best regards from forum.watch.ru: limited single-hand timepiece "Luch" 1953-2013



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

In this year 60th anniversary of Minsk watch factory in Belarus, former soviet republic.
Some people from russian watch forum made a memorable wristwatch: 60 pieces, one hand, old soviet calibre 1801.1 - last mechanical calibre, which Minsk watch factory assemble in present time.
It's turned interesting "manometer", and now I'll show you some pictures of my 42/60 piece.

View attachment 1018530
View attachment 1018532
View attachment 1018533
View attachment 1018534
View attachment 1018535
View attachment 1018536
View attachment 1018537
View attachment 1018538
View attachment 1018540
View attachment 1018541
View attachment 1018542
View attachment 1018543
View attachment 1018545
View attachment 1018546
View attachment 1018547
View attachment 1018548
View attachment 1018549
View attachment 1018550


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

I want one like that. Xochu Xochu Xochu !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't believe that I missed out on this one. I hope Luch learns something from how quickly they were able to sell these. Maybe they'll start making more watches with this logo and the "lightning bolt," rather than the horrible Latin "Luch" logo.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice watch. If only the case was SS... I have the standard model with the horrible logo, but i find it still very nice. And the 1801.1 movement is a nice surprise till now.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Stumbled on this thread .... fantastic looking watch and excellent photos

Especially the last one!

Congrats


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Verrry nice!
Gorgeous watch, stunning pictures and a great finale ;-)
Bravo, yurikim!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I realise just now, that the limited edition Luch has also different hand - it's shorter, isn't it?


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

sci said:


> I realise just now, that the limited edition Luch has also different hand - it's shorter, isn't it?


I don't think so... 
I don't have the source model, but if you check hands in photo from another people, its not looks shorter:

View attachment 1019131


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Then your watch has an unique hand - if you look at it, it reached exactly the longer (hour) marks, but stays below the minute markers. Which means your length is also not by incident - maybe Luch have two hand sets - one longer and one for even more relaxed people - who don't care for less than 15 minutes precision 
Here is mine (standard stock) and the hand is definitely longer:








Nevertheless, the special edition Luch with this logo and the dial color is just a plain beauty!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

It was some time ago that I opined that Luch would be better off not using the over-used Helvetica, and reinstate the old logo, especially on this one, now it certainly shows what an improvement it brings. I still have a little bit of misgivings regarding the use of Helvetica for the numerals though...


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

sci said:


> Then your watch has an unique hand - if you look at it, it reached exactly the longer (hour) marks, but stays below the minute markers. Which means your length is also not by incident - maybe Luch have two hand sets - one longer and one for even more relaxed people - who don't care for less than 15 minutes precision
> Here is mine (standard stock) and the hand is definitely longer:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the standard 36mm model? I love this watch, but feel that at only 36mm, it would look a little small for my 7.1/2 wrist.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

SSTEEL said:


> Is this the standard 36mm model? I love this watch, but feel that at only 36mm, it would look a little small for my 7.1/2 wrist.



View attachment 1019254


Standard on my 7" wrist. Should work fine on your's mate

Agree about the logo, the LE looks far better, class even. Many congrats


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool thanks, I found the LUCH Official seller on eBay, and they are selling these for less than £40 delivered which is a steal for an unusual watch.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

SSTEEL said:


> Cool thanks, I found the LUCH Official seller on eBay, and they are selling these for less than £40 delivered which is a steal for an unusual watch.


Sorry, I have personally asked the sales and export managers at Luch in Minsk. There is nothing like an official seller. They have no sales network abroad except for Russia. Sad but true.


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

So these are fakes?



> Hello dear customers! Our team from Minsk, Belarus. Belarus was part of the USSR, together with Ukraine, Russia and many more Soviet republics. Belarus is often called the "factory" of the Soviet Union because many productions was concentrated in Belarus. The Soviet Union also took part in several wars and traded with many countries. Besides the Soviet Union occupied the sixth part of the whole land. Just imagine what a surprising number of interesting vintage items and trophies exist on its territory.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUCH-One-...087692907?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4ac251606b

LUCH Original Russian One Single Hand Mechanical Watch Special Design NEW | eBay


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

No fakes, but the sellers are not official sellers. They just buy like you and me can buy in Belarus as final customers in a shop. And then they sell the watches on the Bay.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 1019315
View attachment 1019325


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

Interesting, will buy one for sure, and post my feelings on it when it arrives


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Beautiful watch... I'd buy one NOW, but I greatly prefer the old logo. I wonder if they will change from the horrible helvetica font to a nicer one. Well maybe I'll buy anyway and if a better version is emerges I'll have another giveaway for my 3000th post ;-)


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Good choise for sunday: let the whole world wait! 

View attachment 1020768


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing Watch!

Yuri, where did you buy the leather strap from picture no 9? Looks nice.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this mono because you can put a strap with the color you want!!!!

View attachment 1020996


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

yurikim said:


> Good choise for sunday: let the whole world wait!
> 
> View attachment 1020768


I agree!|>


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Yuri, where did you buy the leather strap from picture no 9? Looks nice.


Here:
Three Piece Bund Style With White Stitching Strap


----------



## michele (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice watch. I guess that the inspiration started from one of my old posts:

The last of the Luch 'Vympel'-style watches?

Does it make sense to make a special order for beam? - Local forum Watch.Ru

Some months ago, i had the same idea and i have sent a mail to the Luch factory, with exactly the same three models as basis. Good thing - this forum is always a good inspiration.

If a second series is in preparation, i would like to buy one with black dial.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

what's the lug size? 16 or 18mm?


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

camouflage said:


> what's the lug size? 16 or 18mm?


As you can see in my photos - 20 mm.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

my bad  congrats for a wonderful watch. Sad that standard Luch logo looks so ugly, but next time I'll be in Minsk I'll buy one anyway.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

emoscambio said:


> No fakes, but the sellers are not official sellers. They just buy like you and me can buy in Belarus as final customers in a shop. And then they sell the watches on the Bay.


And the chap I bought from must live close to the factory in Minsk. According to the watch's papers it wasn't even built when I paid him. it doesn't get any fresher than that :-!


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

So cool. Certainly getting myself one of these


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

CCCP said:


> Beautiful watch... I'd buy one NOW, but I greatly prefer the old logo. I wonder if they will change from the horrible helvetica font to a nicer one. Well maybe I'll buy anyway and if a better version is emerges I'll have another giveaway for my 3000th post ;-)


I agree. The font is terrible. Maybe you could be ready at the Luch watch Project from HdR fórum. b-)


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there such?


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

If there's a new Luch project underway, count me in! Based on the quality of my other HdR watches (OKEAH and Vostok 5/6), I'll sign up, sight unseen!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

I think about my own limited one-hand timepiece: "Golden beam" - one gold beam in the blue sky, without markers and numbers.
But it may be not so soon...


----------



## Vyshnee (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice!

It reminds me of the beautiful 2011 Axis collection by Angular Momentum.

Great concept piece...

|>



yurikim said:


> I think about my own limited one-hand timepiece: "Golden beam" - one gold beam in the blue sky, without markers and numbers.
> But it may be not so soon...
> View attachment 1032124


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Good day! I appeal to you, as one of the organizers of the _*"LUCH 1953-2013"*_ project, and I want to invite you to the new project, which will be dedicated to *"GAZ GL-1" 75-th Annivesary*!
The new project will also be a single handed. Here is a *link*, where you may learn more aboute this car.

P.S. Please be wary of *such fakes* that have no bearing on our first project!

Best regards!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nikolaevich said:


> Good day! I appeal to you, as one of the organizers of the "LUCH 1953-2013" project, and I want to invite you to the new project, which will be dedicated to "GAZ GL-1" 75-th Annivesary!
> The new project will also be a single handed. Here is a link, where you may learn more aboute this car.
> 
> P.S. Please be wary of such fakes that have no bearing on our first project!
> ...


You have my attention. Is there a link to the project thread elsewhere?

Cool car


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> You have my attention. Is there a link to the project thread elsewhere?
> 
> Cool car


The official release of the project will be held on http://forum.watch.ru
On the same day, i will post it here.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nikolaevich said:


> The official release of the project will be held on http://forum.watch.ru
> On the same day, i will post it here.


Great. Thank you.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Our own Luch project from HdR forum was closed a few days ago.
We found a big response from interested people (200 pcs. reserved in a week).

That´s the final draws:

Champagne dial



Black dial


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> Our own Luch project from HdR forum was closed a few days ago.
> We found a big response from interested people (200 pcs. reserved in a week).
> 
> That´s the final draws:
> ...


Is there a link to this project El Monitor? Is it closed already?


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Machine Head said:


> Is there a link to this project El Monitor? Is it closed already?


Hi Machine,

Yes, it´s closed, although there is a waiting list for the last interested people who wants to have a chance.
The link: Hilo oficial de reservas "Proyecto Luch "monoaguja", 60ª Aniversario

Greetings!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

What are we, chopped liver?


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Mister Mike said:


> What are we, chopped liver?


I had the same sentiment when I read this post as well.
We just were not invited to the party I guess...


----------



## Vyshnee (Mar 28, 2011)

It was said in post #31 that a Luch project was happening at HdR. :-!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I just hoped that there would have been a thread here, as there was for the OKEAH and Vostok 5/6 watches. Oh, well.


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone! As i promised - here's the link to the release of a new single-hand project ЛУЧ ГЛ-1 http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=168535


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and I suppose this is really addressed to those who are moderating other non-English forums and are in charge of putting these limited edition watches out for pre-order 

I appreciate you guys placing the links, but I only speak English and my Spanish is limited to ordering drinks and asking where the train station is! My Russian is non-existent.

So a plea for these limited editions to be offered on WUS is for those who are limited by language. I suspect there are quite a few of us

Of course you guys don't have to, and I cannot insist on it

It's just it would be very nice and I have liked the look of all these Russian watches being offered


Anyway, many thanks nonetheless!


----------



## vsls (Oct 28, 2010)

Nikolaevich said:


> Hello everyone! As i promised - here's the link to the release of a new single-hand project ЛУЧ ГЛ-1 http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=168535


Nikolaevich this is a great new project and I can't really choose among the dials!
I would be willing to participate but I hesitate a bit since I find the 3000 rubles asked high for my current financial situation.
Is there any option for larger amounts of watches and probably lower price offered? Could you estimate the shipment in EU?
I hope that this time I will be lucky to have one Luch so special as that, thanks again for the information.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Machine Head said:


> Hi and I suppose this is really addressed to those who are moderating other non-English forums and are in charge of putting these limited edition watches out for pre-order
> 
> I appreciate you guys placing the links, but I only speak English and my Spanish is limited to ordering drinks and asking where the train station is! My Russian is non-existent.
> 
> ...


I am with Machine Head on this. I would love to participate but my knowledge of Russian is limited to watch maker logos and whatever google can misinterpret.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Those dials are totally awesome. I don't understand why people like MeisterSinger so much; all of the custom dials I've seen for the Luch one hand knock them out!


Sorry for my ignorance, but can we get in on this? By signing up for watch.ru? Or if someone is already on, can they act as a proxy and buy one (or two) for me?
EDIT: So I signed up for watch.ru, and posted. I hope it all works.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Well, I think I got myself on the HdR waiting list.  I can understand enough Spanish to know that Google Translate probably got most of my words right.

With the watch.ru, well, I hope Google Translate didn't make a fool out of me.


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Hi, guys!
I read your posts and decided to answer all in one message:
1.If you do not speak Russian, just write to me in PM, indicating which of the options for you vote. Of course we will do only one tipe of watch, which polled a majority.
2.Delivery anywhere in the world.
3.Price 100 euro.








Sorry for my English


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Nikolaevich said:


> Hi, guys!
> I read your posts and decided to answer all in one message:
> 1.If you do not speak Russian, just write to me in PM, indicating which of the options for you vote. Of course we will do only one tipe of watch, which polled a majority.
> 2.Delivery anywhere in the world.
> ...


Nikolaevich -- Thank you! I already signed up for the forum and voted (for number 1, which is AWESOME).

Does the 100 Euro price include VAT? Does it include shipping? (I thought I saw 100 U.S. Dollars at the watch.ru forum...)

Your English is excellent!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Nikolaevich -- Thank you! I already signed up for the forum and voted (for number 1, which is AWESOME).
> 
> Does the 100 Euro price include VAT? Does it include shipping? (I thought I saw 100 U.S. Dollars at the watch.ru forum...)
> 
> Your English is excellent!


Yes, for Russia it is 100 dollars, аfter all, Belarus and Russia are in the common customs area, but shipping to the U.S. and some European countries may cost more. That's why I decided to take a small margin. In any case, I will specify weight of the parcel and calculate the shipping cost to announce a more accurate price. It may be sufficient $ 100.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, I really like option number 1!

I would consider buying one, but I promised myself no more watches for a while...


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Symptoms of wristwatch illness are the same for all 



GuessWho said:


> Wow, I really like option number 1!
> I would consider buying one, but I promised myself no more watches for a while...


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

First Hello All,

Superb Dial dual, i like the number one with blue hand but also the second... It's a very difficult choice fore me !!! 

Sorry for my bad english too

Armorius (Fmr Forum)


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Many thanks for helping all of us mono-linguists out!


Nikolaevich said:


> Hi, guys!
> I read your posts and decided to answer all in one message:
> 1.If you do not speak Russian, just write to me in PM, indicating which of the options for you vote. Of course we will do only one tipe of watch, which polled a majority.
> 2.Delivery anywhere in the world.
> ...


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Colleague!
If you want to participate in the project, write me PM!
Unfortunately I do not have much time to monitor the forum.



armorius said:


> First Hello All,
> Superb Dial dual, i like the number one with blue hand but also the second... It's a very difficult choice fore me !!!
> Sorry for my bad english too
> Armorius (Fmr Forum)


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Nikolaevich, welcome to the WUS forum. I am tracking the Luch projects on watch.ru since the beginning - very good job!


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

OK Reply in PM


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to have one!!!!

Sent PM


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

- WRUW today? 
- New project of one-hand Luch... virtually


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Mister Mike said:


> What are we, chopped liver?





mysterian said:


> I had the same sentiment when I read this post as well.
> We just were not invited to the party I guess...





Machine Head said:


> Hi and I suppose this is really addressed to those who are moderating other non-English forums and are in charge of putting these limited edition watches out for pre-order
> 
> I appreciate you guys placing the links, but I only speak English and my Spanish is limited to ordering drinks and asking where the train station is! My Russian is non-existent.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

I´m so sorry if you have not the chance to take a piece of our Luch project. o|
Sometimes we don´t take care about other interested forums/forumers, but maybe if you take a look periodically, you´ll find interesting projects.
Anyway, if you find a project made by HdR and you want to participate, don´t hesitate to contact me, I will help you here and there.

The Okeah project and the Vostok 5/6 projects it was a cooperation planning between international forums, not the same as Luch project.

BTW: Very very very nice the Watch.Ru Luch GL-1 project, although I think it´s a little expensive... :-s ??
Anyway, all the best for the comrades of Watch.Ru and involved WUS forumers. :-!

P.S: Thanks, Jeff :-d :-!


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

My Gosh, Marvelous Dial Virtually !!!  

I love The logo with Star/Wings... It's a Good idea !!!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you El Monitor! Appreciate your help! If it is a limited production run like the Vostok 5/6 , you would definitely get a lot of interest. if it is a limited number of watches (example 50 or 100) and you don't quite get the numbers on the original forum, I am sure places like this can help fill the quota!


El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I´m so sorry if you have not the chance to take a piece of our Luch project. o|
> Sometimes we don´t take care about other interested forums/forumers, but maybe if you take a look periodically, you´ll find interesting projects.
> ...


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Previous (second) limited timepiece from Luch:


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Hi, guys!
Here is a list of comrades who have written to me in a personal desire to participate in the *"ЛУЧ ГЛ-1"* project:

*JURMALAFMR
frantsous
Mister Mike
zamazama
Ham2
michele
camouflage
Machine Head*

The other comrades, are already registered on forum.watch.ru and enrolled in a branch.
Applications for participation in the project are accepted up to May 30. If someone wants to participate in the project* "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1",* please write me in PM.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you to my fellow comrades for making this a worthwhile venture for Nikolaevich!

Nikolaevich, I thnak you for taking the time out for us



Nikolaevich said:


> Hi, guys!
> Here is a list of comrades who have written to me in a personal desire to participate in the *"ЛУЧ ГЛ-1"* project:
> 
> *JURMALAFMR
> ...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Many thanks to Nikolaevich


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Want to be happy, 
More and much?
Buy this one-hand 
Incredible Luch!


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, I want to try this for myself. Printing a dial and getting it on my luch one hander. Anyone has some hints for me how to do this the right way ? Glueing the printed photopaper ?


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Greetings, fellow!
Here's an updated list of participants in the *ЛУЧ ГЛ-1* project on 23.05.2013


*camouflage
**frantsous**GuessWho**Ham2**JURMALAFMR**Lucidor**Machine Head**michele
**Mister Mike
**zamazama*


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

trustkill said:


> Hi, I want to try this for myself. Printing a dial and getting it on my luch one hander. Anyone has some hints for me how to do this the right way ? Glueing the printed photopaper ?
> 
> View attachment 1095196


Good day! I really don`t know how to help you. As one of the options - dial reprinting. But "Minsk watch plant" would not print a single dial for you. So look for other methods. For example, pad printing.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

yurikim said:


> View attachment 1091218


Да, неплохая рубашка!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*Hi guys!*
The voting is over! Here is the winning option!







Payment will be start from 27.05.2013, most likely through PayPal.
Details, I will write to each participant in PM, on a Sunday evening.

And here is a final list of participants in the *ЛУЧ ГЛ-1* project!


*camouflage
**de fonk**frantsous**GuessWho**Ham2**JURMALAFMR**Lucidor**Machine Head**michele**Mister Mike**zamazama*


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*Luch 1953-2013*

Good afternoon, colleagues!
Payment must wait a few days, due to the fact that Belarus does not have PayPal.
Now we are exploring alternatives receiving money.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Luch 1953-2013*

Beautiful project :-!
I'm intereseted too, PM sent!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

Good afternoon colleagues!
You can already pay!
Unfortunately, we can not work with PayPal.
For this reason, please write me PM for details.
Do not forget to specify your country and your city, so I can find you a most successful method of payment!

Regards, Andrei Nikolaevich.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

It's June 15th in Minsk ..... so the final countdown begun ....


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

Final countdown, I like it!!! :-!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

The hands are being painted in blue and the dial and the backcase are on their way:

























Thank you Andrei!!!!!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*



frantsous said:


> The hands are being painted in blue and the dial and the backcase are on their way:
> 
> Thank you Andrei!!!!!


Looks good so far!

I thought production didn't start until next week? Or is that when it is supposed to be done?


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

Good evening, comrades!Project will be finished no 8 of july!

And here is the photo of our hands!!!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

Greetings, comrades! Our project are ready, so today I`ve got all the 250 pieces form the Minsk watch plant! I will start shipping from July 15, because tomorrow I have to leave for a business trip!
In the meantime, here are the photos of our watches!


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

Simply smart and superb !!! Bravo Komrad Niko !!!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*



armorius said:


> Simply smart and superb !!! Bravo Komrad Niko !!!


Thanks!
Here is a new photo


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: TO ALL!!! "ЛУЧ ГЛ-1" PAYMENT DETAILS!!!*

Alright we have wrist-shots! Now I am really excited!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Many thanks to Nikolaevich and the watch.ru forum for a fantastic job on the one handed luch. It looks fantastic, and I eagerly await a visit from the postman.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

They look great! Cannot wait!.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

I cant believed I missed out on this. If anyone decides to sell theirs PM me because I'm looking to buy.


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Full photoset about my new Luch GAZ GL-1.
This is incredible timepiece!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Hello Colleagues!
Unfortunately dispatch is delayed for a week. We identified 4 defective watches. We need to rescan the party to identify any shortcomings and to prevent disappointment.

Regards, Andrew.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Nikolaevich said:


> Hello Colleagues!
> Unfortunately dispatch is delayed for a week. We identified 4 defective watches. We need to rescan the party to identify any shortcomings and to prevent disappointment.
> 
> Regards, Andrew.


Arrrrgghhh, this is killing me!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Really, really sorry I missed this special order. I never understood the Luch one-handers, since it's just a normal watch with the minute-hand removed. But this model has finally changed my point of view. Gorgeous!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Any update? Please? I am still dying, waiting!


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

> Quote Originally Posted by Nikolaevich View Post
> Hello Colleagues!
> Unfortunately dispatch is delayed for a week. We identified 4 defective watches. We need to rescan the party to identify any shortcomings and to prevent disappointment.
> 
> ...


Me too... But am alive alive aliveeeee !!!!! ;-)


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

I am dying too


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I checked out the forum on watch.ru, looks like there have been some QC problems (glass crooked in the case, loose hands, etc), I think I would rather wait a little big longer than receive a broken watch, still the wait is killing me!:-d


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> I checked out the forum on watch.ru, looks like there have been some QC problems (glass crooked in the case, loose hands, etc), I think I would rather wait a little big longer than receive a broken watch, still the wait is killing me!:-d


Thanks for that update! Absolutely agree!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

So sad I missed this one... My current Luch one-hander is getting much more wrist-time than I expected. And this Special edition looks fantastic. Great work.


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

Superb job ok but, a question burn my lips and hunted my nights, where is the second hand ? :-d;-) (It's a joke of course)


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there any update please? Still dying waiting for this! Slowly and painfully!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

The watches would be gradually shipped next week or so.


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

*Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*

Hello comrades!
All defects were successfully eliminated!
Today, watches for the forum participants watchuseek hit the road!


*Nickname
**tracknumber
*CCCР
RR009138117BY
Armorius
RR009138205BY
camouflage
RR009138528BY
de fonk
RR009138545BY
frantsous
RR009138562BY
GuessWho
RR009138576BY
Ham2
RR009138222BY
JURMALAFMR
RR009138236BY
Lucidor
RR009138182BY
Machine Head
RR009138085BY
Mister Mike
RR009138094BY
Perdendosi
RR009137933BY
schnurrp
RR009137947BY
the.growler
RR009137981BY
zamazama
RR009138015BY


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*



Nikolaevich said:


> Hello comrades!
> All defects were successfully eliminated!
> Today, watches for the forum participants watchuseek hit the road!


Thank you VERY much!!! :-!
It's a beautiful project and I'm glad I will have one


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*

Excellent news Nikolaevich! You handled everything like a professional and I cannot wait to see the end results of your hard work!


----------



## armorius (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*

Merci beaucoup  THX U ALL !!!!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*

You are the man !!!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Many thanks Nikolaevich


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you comrade Nikolaevich!


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*

Bol'shoe spasibo, Andrei!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*

Got my Luch! Looks amazing.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Shipping of LUCH GL-1 PROJECT!!!*



sorcer said:


> Got my Luch! Looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 1191000


Looks good! Cannot wait until mine shows up!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

The watches not reached America yet ......


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

frantsous said:


> The watches not reached America yet ......


Still waiting. It's painful


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

They look really good in the pictures, much better than the pre-production renders. Really kicking myself for not ordering one now.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> Still waiting. It's painful


still not arrived in the New World.

First time, it is so long to come from Minsk.

Very painful :-(

To the Air Post Service: Davai davai davai!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm waiting for mine too.... :-s
That's a LOOONG wait, but it's ok the watch is gorgeous


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I wasn't a member of WUS when this was launched. Am I correct in assuming that all watches are spoken for and it's too late to get one? I've been wanting to get my first 1 hand watch and this one is beautiful.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I wasn't a member of WUS when this was launched. Am I correct in assuming that all watches are spoken for and it's too late to get one? I've been wanting to get my first 1 hand watch and this one is beautiful.


They have been sold out for a while, you never know if you will see any on the FS forum though (mine won't be!).

As for the shipping, I have ordered 2 packages from Belarus before, both came in under 2 weeks. I am hoping it shows up in my mailbox sometime early next week!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

If anyone decides they want to sell it then please think about me first. Just throwing it out there. I'd love to make this my first 1 hand watch.


----------



## JURMALAFMR (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi !
Just few words from France to say thank you Nikolaevich :-!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Still no parcel down under yet! This is slow and painful torture!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Machine Head said:


> Still no parcel down under yet! This is slow and painful torture!


+ 1 000 000


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

frantsous said:


> + 1 000 000


To the power of infinity!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

And no parcel today too .....


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another empty mailbox in NY


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Just checked parcel status for the 1st time

It definitely was received by the post office in Minsk on 10 August! I have always assumed it would be slow, but I was hoping my prejudice would be wrong!

http://search.belpost.by/


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Canada Post is a little better than USPS:

USPS: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

Canada Post:


*Date	* *Time	* *Location* *Description* *Retail Location* *Signatory Name*2013/08/1214:57BYMSQC,BelarusInternational item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada 


2013/08/1112:11BYMSQC,BelarusInternational item processed in origin country 


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

If anyone ever decides to sell one of these PM me because I'd definitely buy one. I cant believe I missed out on this, its such a cool looking watch.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitively, something is wrong .....


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

frantsous said:


> Definitively, something is wrong .....


I wouldn't think so, I have waited over 9 weeks for a watch before and it still came; according to my tracking it left Belarus on the 12th (same as yours), that means it will have been in transit for about 3 weeks as of this upcoming Tuesday. I hope that the 3rd week is a charm, but I wouldn't be surprised if we had to wait another week after that.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> I wouldn't think so, I have waited over 9 weeks for a watch before and it still came; according to my tracking it left Belarus on the 12th (same as yours), that means it will have been in transit for about 3 weeks as of this upcoming Tuesday. I hope that the 3rd week is a charm, but I wouldn't be surprised if we had to wait another week after that.


 That is perversely reassuring- when I think about it, I have never lost a parcel from anywhere in the world, either as sender or receiver. Burma, Vietnam, China, Cuba, Hungary, Turkey.....it's just the uncertain time frame!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

In waiting for the watch which don't want to arrive:


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

After 4 weeks, who received it in North America? Nobody?

This is very weird .... Seems like it never left Minsk ...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

frantsous said:


> After 4 weeks, who received it in North America? Nobody?
> 
> This is very weird .... Seems like it never left Minsk ...


I was hoping for at least a customs update from Canada Post, usually when I get that I will have the watch within 48 hours, so I set my deadline for tomorrow if it is coming this week.

I am thinking Nikolaevich shipped using a similar method I have used to ship to Europe, where it goes by boat. I have shipped two watches in this manner (Canada Post Ground Mail International - Insured, costs $45; registered international air-mail costs $90!!) and both times the watch took 8 long weeks to arrive. It is a long time to wait considering there is a solid 7 weeks of no tracking, it makes people nervous that something has happened. I had to just keep assuring them it would indeed show up and that the long period of no tracking is common on this ground/sea mail service.

Am I saying that we could wait as long as another 3 weeks? Well, it is possible. TBH the wait is starting to get to me too, but at least I can understand why it is taking so long having been in Nikolaevich's (well it was just 2 watches for me, not 250) position before myself.


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

frantsous said:


> After 4 weeks, who received it in North America? Nobody?
> 
> This is very weird .... Seems like it never left Minsk ...


I'm located in California and haven't received mine yet . . .


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, it seems nobody has got theirs yet, certainly not here in Australia......the wait continues....we are all in this together! So to speak


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine is stuck in the customs... from TWO WEEKS!!!
So I keep looking at pictures, and wait...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Progress! I think. No longer marked as "origin post is preparing shipment". Now marked as "pre-shipment".

Edit: False alarm


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

According to the US Post Office, my watch cleared customs and is in a regional sorting facility (California) - delivery is likely this week! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Is mine the first to reach the US? Thanks yurikim!

I know it's blasphemy but I just had to see inside! Movement looks very similar to Zaria 1800 with antimagnetic shield.


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

@schnurrp: Looks like you crossed the USA finish line first! Those of us on the "Left Coast" are a day or two behind you.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> Is mine the first to reach the US? Thanks yurikim! I know it's blasphemy but I just had to see inside! Movement looks very similar to Zaria 1800 with antimagnetic shield.


I might have been first - turned up on Saturday


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

The watch is simply beautiful. The movement is quite small for the case size but the overall finish looks great. You all enjoy, I wish I could have take been part of this opportunity. No Luch in my collection.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday, and I picked it up today. A few bad cell phone pics and a short review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/luch-one-handed-finally-arrived-unboxing-916593-5.html#post6807224


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

So do I win the award for the last delivery? My watch just arrived - and it is fantastic! Andrei, you are one in a million - thank you.

I had a mild heart attack this morning watching the USPS tracking updates - after the watch was marked "Out for delivery", it then was updated to "Returned to post office". What?? Then "Returned to sorting facility". Oh no. Was the address wrong - was my watch going be sent all the way back to Belarus marked "Undeliverable"? o| Fortunately, it arrived safely.

I think it would be cool if we post photos of our watches with local landmarks or views in the background so Andrei can see his handiwork all around the world. I'll try to kick that off this week.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is something funny, I made an order from buy-and-use for a new Luch on the 14th (10 days ago). It has arrived and been processed through customs already, I will probably have it in my hands tomorrow. Clearly the airmail is *much* faster than the ground mail!


> I think it would be cool if we post photos of our watches with local landmarks or views in the background so Andrei can see his handiwork all around the world. I'll try to kick that off this week.


That's a cool idea, I will try and do that when mine arrives.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

GuessWho said:


> Here is something funny, I made an order from buy-and-use for a new Luch on the 14th (10 days ago). It has arrived and been processed through customs already, I will probably have it in my hands tomorrow. Clearly the airmail is *much* faster than the ground mail!


Yes, this is why it is a pity that we have to wait so much ..... because for an extra $5 shipping fee, the watch will be already on our wrist since weeks.

Note: still no news from Canadian Post for me


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

the.growler said:


> So do I win the award for the last delivery? My watch just arrived - and it is fantastic! Andrei, you are one in a million - thank you.
> 
> I had a mild heart attack this morning watching the USPS tracking updates - after the watch was marked "Out for delivery", it then was updated to "Returned to post office". What?? Then "Returned to sorting facility". Oh no. Was the address wrong - was my watch going be sent all the way back to Belarus marked "Undeliverable"? o| Fortunately, it arrived safely.
> 
> I think it would be cool if we post photos of our watches with local landmarks or views in the background so Andrei can see his handiwork all around the world. I'll try to kick that off this week.


NO YOU DON"T!

I am still waiting! o|


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

Machine Head said:


> NO YOU DON"T!
> 
> I am still waiting! o|


My condolences.


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

Andrei, GL-1 says "Greetings from the Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, California!"


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Still waiting for mine! Is anyone still waiting on theirs?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Machine Head said:


> Still waiting for mine! Is anyone still waiting on theirs?


I think everyone here in Canada is still waiting, I am hoping it is the mail ship's next stop!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Not arrived in Montreal yet


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you my friendly Canadians- I now have this image of a Russian freight ship slowly meandering up the Pacific Ocean


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Look like some canadian guys should be like today:

at London, ON and Montreal, Qc, there will be a party tonight 

Let's find some Champanskoie in a russian shop somewhere


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

frantsous said:


> Look like some canadian guys should be like today:
> 
> at London, ON and Montreal, Qc, there will be a party tonight
> 
> Let's find some Champanskoie in a russian shop somewhere


Co-worker just called and told me "There are 2 mysterious packages from Belarus on your desk." , I am guessing one is the project watch and the other a 2209 I bought!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine is still not here yet in Australia? Any suggestions guys?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Machine Head said:


> Mine is still not here yet in Australia? Any suggestions guys?


That sucks you are still waiting, they were shipped Ground mail which can be very slow. I have also heard stories from sellers about shipping to Australia and how slow it can be, I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Is this watch still available? I know I may be a bit late. Just wondering. I really like No1.

Xenofon


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> That sucks you are still waiting, they were shipped Ground mail which can be very slow. I have also heard stories from sellers about shipping to Australia and how slow it can be, I hope it arrives soon!


Thanks- it is the very long wait in this day and age that is killing me!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Yay it is here at last- finally made it to Australia. Thanks to all involved!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am sorry to hijack this thread...

I would like to buy a second hand (this way it will be cheaper therefore I could afford it) a luch single hand watch.

Does anyone have one that could sell/ship to Portugal?

Thanks in advanced, and I am sorry.

Luis


----------



## Beet (Apr 23, 2013)

I someone wants to sell this limited edition. I'm really interesting.
I'm sad i missed it last year.


----------

